# GrubHub Bank Information



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Back in December, GrubHub had a promotion running with Chase Bank. If you opened a new checking account and cashed out your GrubHub earnings to your new account once, you would get a $200 bonus. I hate Chase, but $200 is $200 so why not? I opened the account, I changed my deposit account to my new Chase account using the GrubHub app, and I cashed out my earnings to my Chase account. In order to keep the $200, I had to leave the Chase account open for a minimum of 6 months.

Fast forward to now. It is July. It has been more than 6 months since I opened my Chase account, so I want to close my account because I hate Chase. So I open up the GrubHub app, and I try to change my deposit account back to the account that I was using before I opened the Chase account. It won't let me do it. Every time I put in the account and routing number, it tells me that it was unable to verify the account.

So I fumble around in the app, and I finally find a way to contact support and one of the support options is that I need to change my deposit account information. So I select that option, and I fill in the information. One of the things that it asks for is a photograph of a voided check that shows account and routing numbers. So I void a check and take a photo of it, but when I try to upload the photo it gives me an error and won't let me upload it. So I submit the help request without the photo.

A couple days later, I get an e-mail from Grohit. Grohit says that they received my request and confirms that my deposit account information cannot be updated through the app. Grohit then requests that I reply to the e-mail with my account number and routing number so that they can update my bank information. I reply and tell Grohit that e-mail is not a secure form of communication and I am not going to send my account number and routing number via e-mail. In order to submit this type of information, a secure channel of communication needs to be established. Grohit responds and says that there is no alternative. E-mail is the only way that they will accept the information.

Am I off base here? I was always taught that e-mail is not secure and can be intercepted fairly easily by any moderately skilled hacker. For this reason, you don't send any sensitive data (social security numbers, bank account information, etc.) via e-mail. It seems grossly irresponsible to me for GrubHub to require that bank account information be submitted to them via e-mail.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Grub hub free unlimited cash out if you use chase is awesome


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I think email is secure enough for this purpose.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Agree, no expert but email is probably the more likely systems to get compromised and it still amazes me how many who regularly handle this type of info still operate this way or instruct others to do so. Although, you could delete the email on your end after securing or printing a copy, you don't know what happens to the info on GH's end and in their system, particularly with email. I would imagine they should have something beyond your standard log in as they handle a lot of sensitive information but you just don't know, as you noted, a secure upload is usually preferred.

Came across a form submission page that allows you to select the subject, fill out the details and upload any corresponding files. Should be able to use this, there is an option for account change. https//driver-support.grubhub.com/hc/en-us/requests/new. Just create/use a PDF or similar file with only the info necessary and upload or drag/attach. It's unlinked and placed in between text on purpose, in case anyone's wondering, don't ask why.

Goes without suggestion really and you probably already factored this in, but it sounds like a separate bank account just for GH anyway and being Chase, there is no fee for early cash out. Might consider just keeping it, if it ever becomes compromised, it's only the one and the remaining GH money, not commingled with other funds.

If that doesn't work there are some creative things you could do with Gmail and Drive links and/or possibly confidential mode that are better than just plain emailing the info. Give us an update and I can help walk you through it if need be.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> you don't know what happens to the info on GH's end and in their system


I know they already have MY banking information in their system.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Back in December, GrubHub had a promotion running with Chase Bank. If you opened a new checking account and cashed out your GrubHub earnings to your new account once, you would get a $200 bonus. I hate Chase, but $200 is $200 so why not? I opened the account, I changed my deposit account to my new Chase account using the GrubHub app, and I cashed out my earnings to my Chase account. In order to keep the $200, I had to leave the Chase account open for a minimum of 6 months.
> 
> Fast forward to now. It is July. It has been more than 6 months since I opened my Chase account, so I want to close my account because I hate Chase. So I open up the GrubHub app, and I try to change my deposit account back to the account that I was using before I opened the Chase account. It won't let me do it. Every time I put in the account and routing number, it tells me that it was unable to verify the account.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing with my bank... You need to enter the information when YOUR BANK is open. That's what happened with me, I put my bank info in on a weekend and I had to wait til a weekday before it was verified


----------

